# Dynotron Esa 9158



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Another little gem with a different twist. Should be in Wednesday via UPS. ( Pics from seller for the time being)


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Still cant believe that someone has bothered to do this.

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=48859


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

> Posted 23 November 2009 - 02:15 PM
> 
> I guess this could have gone in the Electronic forum but does kind of fit here as well  .
> 
> ...


Gevril does have an interesting history dating way back to the King of Spain in the 18th Century.. The new owner based in Tramelan Switzerland does have a different outlook that's for sure.


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

> The manufacturer of the movement is EBAUCHES SA, manufactured approximately in
> 
> the year 70's. The movement operates with a battery like other quartz watches.
> 
> ...


Info from the seller for those interested.


----------

